# Corsair Graphite 780T



## Darksaber (Aug 31, 2014)

The Corsair Graphite 780T is the successor to the 760T, a chassis that has been on the market for quite some time. It features the same new bold design we have seen on the 380T, but allows you to install a fully sized ATX board and features a lot more expandability.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 12, 2014)

DS, could you please do me a HUUUGE favour? Could you measure the space between the top of the motherboard and the top of the case? Reason being I haven't yet found a case (except my venerable HAF 932) that can fit an H105 in push/pull at the top of the case, without overhanging the motherboard and/or EPS12V plugs.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh and great review, as always... but you already knew that.


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 12, 2014)

Assimilator said:


> DS, could you please do me a HUUUGE favour? Could you measure the space between the top of the motherboard and the top of the case? Reason being I haven't yet found a case (except my venerable HAF 932) that can fit an H105 in push/pull at the top of the case, without overhanging the motherboard and/or EPS12V plugs.


There's 95mm above the motherboard  tray up to the underside of the ceiling. There's also separate space on the roof (after removing the top cover) for an extra set of 2x140mm or 3x120mm fans. So you can run a monsta 80mm rad with a single set of fans (in pull mode) or a 60mm rad in push-pull. With 38mm thickness, your H105 is safe. But just for the record, the 760T and 750D would be good-enough too, for less. Personally I hate the look of this chassis. In addition to the ugly external looks (plus plastic flimsy crap for the price), the window doesn't show off the good parts, but a portion of the HDD cages. So if you put nice LED fans on your H105 on the underside, you won't see them. The 760T looks much nicer.
BTW, if you haven't purchased the H105 already, may I suggest you take a look at the Swiftech H220X? Looks and performs much better at incredibly low noise levels, apparently


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Sep 12, 2014)

that is one ugly looking case....

When it comes to case styling, less is more.


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 12, 2014)

"The Corsair Graphite 780T in white or _*black *_will set you back around 190 US dollars, while the all-black version clocks in at 180 US dollars."
I think you mean "yellow". Great review, as always.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 12, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> There's 95mm above the motherboard  tray up to the underside of the ceiling. There's also separate space on the roof (after removing the top cover) for an extra set of 2x140mm or 3x120mm fans. So you can run a monsta 80mm rad with a single set of fans (in pull mode) or a 60mm rad in push-pull. With 38mm thickness, your H105 is safe. But just for the record, the 760T and 750D would be good-enough too, for less. Personally I hate the look of this chassis. In addition to the ugly external looks (plus plastic flimsy crap for the price), the window doesn't show off the good parts, but a portion of the HDD cages. So if you put nice LED fans on your H105 on the underside, you won't see them. The 760T looks much nicer.
> BTW, if you haven't purchased the H105 already, may I suggest you take a look at the Swiftech H220X? Looks and performs much better at incredibly low noise levels, apparently



Thanks for that info. From what I have Googled though, the 750 and 760T don't offer that extra space above the case for fans than the 780T does. And I'm not going to be using LED fans, my Gentle Typhoons have served me well and will hopefully continue to do so for many more years, so looks aren't high on my list. (Hence I don't really care too much what this chassis looks like - mostly I care about how easy it is to work with/in.)

As for the H105 vs H220X - unfortunately the latter isn't available locally here, and importing it would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 12, 2014)

bah, I should have waited for this to come out. The yellow one would match my car. 

Great review as always!


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 12, 2014)

Assimilator said:


> Thanks for that info. From what I have Googled though, the 750 and 760T don't offer that extra space above the case for fans than the 780T does. And I'm not going to be using LED fans, my Gentle Typhoons have served me well and will hopefully continue to do so for many more years, so looks aren't high on my list. (Hence I don't really care too much what this chassis looks like - mostly I care about how easy it is to work with/in.)
> 
> As for the H105 vs H220X - unfortunately the latter isn't available locally here, and importing it would be prohibitively expensive.


The 780T does have marginally more space on top, but for YOUR requirements that is of no use. You can save quite a bit if you go with the 750D. You WILL be able to run the H105 in push-pull in that. If you don't plan to use the HDD cages, then you can even go with many mid-tower cases which allow radiators in the front (as does the full tower 750D). For a 3570K I think you don't really *need* push-pull @ 1.19V, but I may be wrong, if you have a really hot chip.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm in lust, I may just be replacing my HAF 932 over the winter and this would fit my W/C outfit perfectly.


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 12, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> The 780T does have marginally more space on top, but for YOUR requirements that is of no use. You can save quite a bit if you go with the 750D. You WILL be able to run the H105 in push-pull in that. If you don't plan to use the HDD cages, then you can even go with many mid-tower cases which allow radiators in the front (as does the full tower 750D). For a 3570K I think you don't really *need* push-pull @ 1.19V, but I may be wrong, if you have a really hot chip.



If I could find a mid-tower case that allowed me to mount 3.5" drives elsewhere (behind the motherboard tray or on the chassis floor, like the Air 540), so that I could use the front exclusively for a radiator - I'd be sold. The Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 is the only one that comes close, but it only allows you to relocate the entire drive *cage* - which would end up blocking part of the motherboard. I could get around this by going for the Arc XL as I only have an ATX motherboard, but then I've got a massive case that I'm not using to nearly its full potential, and that feels wasteful. And before you ask, mounting the 3.5" drives in 5.25" bays isn't an option, both due to the fact that I have other planes for those bays, and the cabling mess.

tl;dr I'm very picky . And I probably don't need a push-pull setup... but I want one.


----------



## Nabarun (Sep 12, 2014)

Assimilator said:


> If I could find a mid-tower case that allowed me to mount 3.5" drives elsewhere (behind the motherboard tray or on the chassis floor, like the Air 540), so that I could use the front exclusively for a radiator - I'd be sold. The Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 is the only one that comes close, but it only allows you to relocate the entire drive *cage* - which would end up blocking part of the motherboard. I could get around this by going for the Arc XL as I only have an ATX motherboard, but then I've got a massive case that I'm not using to nearly its full potential, and that feels wasteful. And before you ask, mounting the 3.5" drives in 5.25" bays isn't an option, both due to the fact that I have other planes for those bays, and the cabling mess.
> 
> tl;dr I'm very picky . And I probably don't need a push-pull setup... but I want one.


There are many cases for much less than the 780T which allow front/bottom rads without sacrificing hdd storage. If you don't hate NZXT then their Phantom 530 and MUCH cheaper Source 530 allow incredible modularity in this regard. Bottom rad in push-pull will be no problem. You just have to keep the length of your GPU and PSU in mind. My own CM 690 III can take a 240mm rad on top in single fan mode and a front one if you slightly move the bottom cage backwards but I'm not sure if it will touch the motherboard - it's very close. PSU length won't be a problem. Push-pull WILL be possible in this configuration if the cage doesn't touch the mainboard. But If you remove ALL the cages, you still can put a 2.5"/3.5" drive at the bottom, right in front of the PSU (and of course there are other places to put SSDs in this case) - freeing up the front for a 240mm rad in push-pull.


----------



## Joss (Sep 12, 2014)

Why so many Corsair cases, which suffer from obvious quality issues, are reviewed, and not something like Cooler Master 690 III.
Take this 780T. It's nothing but a 750D with new clothing, has flimsy side panels, brings nothing new except being yellow and yet it's being announced all over the net.


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 13, 2014)

Joss said:


> Why so many Corsair cases, which suffer from obvious quality issues, are reviewed, and not something like Cooler Master 690 III.
> Take this 780T. It's nothing but a 750D with new clothing, has flimsy side panels, brings nothing new except being yellow and yet it's being announced all over the net.



I have to agree. I was very surprised to see how flimsy these corsair cases are.  The design layout is ok but Build quality is like a $25 case. Materials are so thin flexible.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)

sweet case that think is bigger then my file cabinet


----------



## Mathias Waage (Oct 9, 2014)

Someone please help me  I ordered this case, and i have a Corsair h100i liquid cooling. Will the h100i fit in the top of this case, and if so, can i have a push pull configuration?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 9, 2014)

Mathias Waage said:


> Someone please help me  I ordered this case, and i have a Corsair h100i liquid cooling. Will the h100i fit in the top of this case, and if so, can i have a push pull configuration?


Yes and yes. I just mounted a 240 rad in push/pull in the top of mine with the top fans mounted above the case framing with screws running through into the rad. Plenty of room


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr. Darksaber, I read your reviews regularly. But get dissapointed on one thing. You don't test temperatures, noise and don't install radiators and all in any case. Why?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2014)

ive seen reviews from youtube and they said that the chassis is not solid  since corsair wanna maximize inner space but it sacrifices its frame


----------



## Joss (Nov 1, 2014)

I just noticed (late) that you mention more than once this being a replacement for the 760T, and that you reviewed the 760T _in the past_.
You surely mean the 600T...


----------



## ermacos (Mar 4, 2015)

can you plz describe how much plastic is there?  The doors are plastic, all the exterior is plastic?


I ordered it but I will regret it if its all plastic!


For example I have HAF XM case, the front panel and top cover is plastic, but doors are steel... what about this one?  HAF XM is better built quality?

All the reviews I ve seen on youtube, dont speak about the construction materials. They say great build quality, but what that suppose to mean...  I would appreciate if someone gives details, about the plastics, because I may be able to change my order tomorrow morning (shops are closed now).

edit : After reading dozen of reviews, I found out that the entire exterior is plastic.. even the doors. So I will try change my order tomorrow!  I will get another haf xm or haf X... lol

It may be a nice quality plastic, but I have a bad experience in the past - years ago,  from an NZXT plastic case, after a couple of years I had to get a new case... so... no


----------

